# Hassan Elsawaf



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I wrote this to get my mind off the grief

Preview To Hell

In the traumatic and aggravating developments engulfing our lives since that historic day in January, 2011, when the people of Egypt suddenly decided to take matters in hand and change the course of their lives, we are all becoming increasingly inclined to fall into the trap of failing to see the bigger picture. 

Daily incidents, in the eyes of many, convey a daunting and sometimes fatalistically depressing picture of an irreversible decline into a dark world of regression and repression, controlled by bigoted and bloodthirsty religious retards. In the world of religious fascism, tolerance and reasoning are not concepts that can be permitted to infiltrate society; they would act as beacons that shed light on what can only be imposed if kept in the dark. In such circumstances, it is easy to amplify an aggregate collection of infuriating attempts at forcing in a culture and a way of life incompatible with our heritage. It is easy to make matters look so bleak that the entire country appears to be reduced to a basket case, with no hope and no desire to try to make it better.

The other side of the coin is far more auspicious. Trapped between a rock and a hard place, the Islamists are truly in a fix. They have two possible paths to follow: continue to lie and deceive their way through a growingly suspicious population, or level with the people. Both paths lead to clear dead ends.

In the case of the ongoing prevarications and grand conspiracies being perpetrated by the Islamist deception-juggernaut, the encouraging angle is the reaction by the general public to every fresh ploy. Hindered by a mentality of blind obedience and dogmatic thinking, the Islamist machine, fortunately, is too parochial and inflexible to fathom that interacting with a highly suspicious public cannot continue with the mentality of the past. On Friday, the opposition made a strong show of strength in well-known protest spots in several cities. It was impressive, especially in comparison to the previous Friday in which Islamist thugs went on a sabotage spree and were ignominiously repelled. This latest manifestation impressed, not only in the numbers taking part, but also in the lack of curtailment attempts by the crooked authorities, which revealed the real size of the religious forces. They are but a paper tiger, full of bluster and hot air, extinguished without a whimper when the ride gets mildly rough. 

By a simple process of extrapolation, the next demonstration will be more intense and a chain reaction could ensue, eventually leading to a general outbreak that will make a serious dent in the regime. It does not really matter in what form the impact of a large scale revolt will occur. Even if it does not result in an Islamist departure scenario, it will be paramount for reigniting passion and morale. What is important at this stage is to rekindle the spirit of the revolution to its original level. Then events will materialise in quick succession. 

One of the biggest mistakes current observers make is to assume that Egypt contains only two forces, between which the destiny of the nation can be determined. Such superficial observers see only a military establishment and a religious giant as the powers able to influence the outcome of the present turbulence. The people are completely ignored in this blinkered approach.

In the build-up to Mubarak’s final days in office, observers made the same mistake. They assumed that events could be manipulated, while marginalising the millions of downtrodden and highly abused inhabitants of a nation boasting one of the world’s earliest and most impressive civilisations. The people were relegated to an insignificant power, at the peril of the rulers, as it transpired. Observes who underestimated the perception and the determination of the masses were left looking like Neville Chamberlain appeasing Hitler. The Egyptian masses exhibited a degree of sophistication and determination seldom seen on this planet.

The other path the Islamists are rather naively advised to pursue is that of opening up and coming clean on all their machinations and surreptitious activities, a guaranteed doomsday scenario for the entire rationale of religiously-coated politics. Anyone with even a cursory knowledge of what Islamist rule means will immediately realise that such a course of action cannot be taken seriously. The entire mentality of politics contaminated by specious religion is based on wrongdoing and criminal thinking. Whenever the concept of tainting temporal life with the revolting ideologies emanating from what was originally intended for the metaphysical part of our lives is invoked, the path of coercion, intimidation and violence materialises. Spirituality was designed for guidance and intangible reassurance, not for blatant interference in the way we live and in what we are allowed to wear and how we run our daily lives. 

It can never work the way the bearded retards insist it must. Not only is it about the irrationality of pushing out laws and political systems that represent the culmination of millennia of progressive human philosophies, but there is also the riddle of how to apply and enforce laws and rules in a multi-religious society in which differences in practical applications of religiously-based rules can create avalanches of acrimonious clashes. 

The reason for optimism in the murky transformation Egypt is going through is all about catharsis. The people are being exposed to a revelation of buried secrets. They are discovering that religion, with all the wonderful spirituality it encapsulates, can never be a productive political tool or be allowed to dictate the way non-spiritual matters are run. They are figuring out that Shariaa is too amorphous a blanket to be given a free hand in settling legal disputes. And they are becoming more convinced by the day that those who play politics in the name of religion pertain to the lowest category imaginable on the global morality scale, down with murderers and rapists.

Those sinister religious forces cunningly exploited the vulnerability of the masses and, with the solid backing of their military lords – not too different from the Columbian drug cartel barons – found themselves sitting on a gold mine with unlimited pillaging rights and nothing standing between them and a premature temporal paradise but a few million people they thought manageable. In the limited mentality of the zealots, people do not count; they are objects to be exploited and subjects to be ordered. People under Islamist rule, according to recognised Islamist precepts, are never granted the privilege of being part of the ruling process or of possessing the right to change the ruler. That is a prerogative, as with the Catholic pope, that is fully the domain of the top clergy. The people are too inconsequential ever to be considered worthy of being heard or respected.

However, what the religious tyrants forget is that the people got rid of a far more powerful tyrant. Their sheer numbers on the streets were too overwhelming a force to dismiss. They could have moved the military out, had the awareness been there.

Now, all of a sudden, we are supposed to believe that those impressive millions have vanished into thin air and that the resolve and passion of January, 2011 are a distant memory, safely buried under a mountain of religious garbage. 

What has really happened is that those millions are lurking in the shadows, awaiting the right moment to strike, armed with the acute awareness almost two years of traumatic hands-on experience have instilled. Their awareness levels have been resoundingly introduced. They are ready.

You Islamist scumbags, you are too dumb to understand that it is far safer for you to call it a day and cut your losses. You have no hope and your punishment will be harsher with every extra day you spend tormenting the fine people of this great nation.

You are going to hell in the afterlife for sure. Why are you so keen on an early preview in this lifetime?

20 October, 2012


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> I
> 
> Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

There are more: writingsbyhassanelsawafegypt61 The latest: Islamists Thrive Under Dictatorship


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

hyper_janice said:


> MaidenScotland said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


----------

